# conectar estereo de auto



## guns

Necesito conectar un estereo de auto pero no lo logro hacer prender. Según yo tiene solo tres cables de energía en la ploga y los demás son de bocinas.

mi ploga tiene uno rojo que supongo que es corriente, uno negro que supongo que es tierra y uno amarillo que se debe conectar con la corriente. El carro de igual manera tiene 3 cables pero son dos rojos y uno azul y no se como conectarlos. Ya los conecte según mis lecturas pero no logro encenderlo.

si alguien me puede ayudar se los agradecería.


----------



## Juan Carlos López

En el plug de tu carro debe haber una tierra, un cable de corriente que va directo de la batería (por medio de un fusible claro) y otro de corriente pero que va al switch. los colores en los carros casi nunca coinciden con los normatizados. para buscar el cable de corriente directa de la batería pones la tierra del medidor en el chasis del carro y es el único que marca corriente sin la llave de encendido. ahi conectas el cable rojo y amarillo. la tierra del estéreo conectala al chasis del carro mejor, porque si no tal vez vas a tener problemas de ruidos del motor, direccionales, claxon, etc. si tu estereo sigue sin encender, entonces algo tiene mal. podria ser el fusible. Para salir de dudas si es el estereo o la conexión, pues conecta el estereo directamente a las terminales de tu bateria. solo para probar. nos vemos


----------

